# Looking for a Trainer in Houston, Texas



## FLYWOLF

I have a Nine week old GSD and need some help.

Thanks,

Flywolf


----------



## DaveWallerCB

What part of Houston? I know someone on the NW side.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Flywolf, I highly suggest contacting Al Longoria. He owns, trains, and competes in Schutzhund with his GSDs. He specializes in working breeds, mainly shepherds, and runs his own Schutzhund club. He uses positive methods and has a great training philosophy. He trains my Doberman and in 3 months my boy was able to stay in a perfect heel off leash in public. Al offers a free 2 hour evaluation so it won't hurt just to meet him. He is the only trainer in Houston that I will train in obedience and working sport with. He is that good! You can tell him Jamie sent you and he'll take care of you! He is very personable and is up front. 

Dog Training Houston by Longoriahaus Dog Training | How To Train A Dog


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Here are a couple videos of Al working with his GSD pup


----------



## Klamari

I live in Conroe and have a trainer I really like out here, he decoys for our protection sports club (SchH, PSA, and French Ring). I have made amazing progress with Rayne is a very short time with his help, especially in her obedience. He does everything from pet obedience to supplying and training single-purpose dogs for Harris County PD. 
He is one of the best decoys I've ever seen. Really nice guy, will give you an honest evaluation of your dog and its potential. And he is a big supporter of marker training as well.

His name is Darryl Richey and he is at Tri-County K9 Academy
Tri-County K9 Academy


----------



## clearcreekranch

Klamari said:


> I live in Conroe and have a trainer I really like out here, he decoys for our protection sports club (SchH, PSA, and French Ring). I have made amazing progress with Rayne is a very short time with his help, especially in her obedience. He does everything from pet obedience to supplying and training single-purpose dogs for Harris County PD.
> He is one of the best decoys I've ever seen. Really nice guy, will give you an honest evaluation of your dog and its potential. And he is a big supporter of marker training as well.
> 
> His name is Darryl Richey and he is at Tri-County K9 Academy
> Tri-County K9 Academy


Gets my vote, too.


----------



## GSDLove

I can recommend Al Longoria, he is currently working with me and Bailey, we are on week 4 and there has been a huge change in Bailey's behavior. I didn't see this post when I recommended Al in a different post.

MustLove is right "he is that good".


----------



## tobym333

Klamari said:


> I live in Conroe and have a trainer I really like out here, he decoys for our protection sports club (SchH, PSA, and French Ring). I have made amazing progress with Rayne is a very short time with his help, especially in her obedience. He does everything from pet obedience to supplying and training single-purpose dogs for Harris County PD.
> He is one of the best decoys I've ever seen. Really nice guy, will give you an honest evaluation of your dog and its potential. And he is a big supporter of marker training as well.
> 
> His name is Darryl Richey and he is at Tri-County K9 Academy
> Tri-County K9 Academy


I did an evaluation with Darryl at his place in Plantersville , and I start our training next week. Found him online through a referral , he trains the montgomery police depart K9's as well. I was impressed. We'll find out soon .


----------



## Newbie1

Are there any other trainers in Houston then the two mentioned before?
I am looking too.
Has anybody ever worked with Mike Foresee?


----------

